# Sub visits for pts in HOP



## heatheralayna (Apr 7, 2009)

My Drs see patients on a daily basis when they are in the hospital.  The hospital is keeping patients in an observation status for up to 3 days I'm noticing.  Of course my Drs are seeing them and indicating subsequent hospital visits, I realize I can't bill 9923_ due to the fact they are not inpatient.  Can I bill 9921_?  Or do we really have to eat these and chalk it up to good patient care and the hospital not discharging them.

Anyone with this situation going on?

Thanks!


----------



## LLovett (Apr 7, 2009)

I would think you would use the 99212-99215 codes. They state "Office or other outpatient visit". This would be other.

I do see this situation but not because the hospital did it, because the managed care made us keep them in obs instead of inpatient.

Laura, CPC


----------



## Treetoad (Apr 7, 2009)

You would use the established outpatient visit codes.


----------



## Cynthia A (Apr 11, 2009)

since the patient is outpatient status you would use the outpatient codes for the subsequent visits.


----------



## dentfam (Apr 11, 2009)

I do this type of billing on a regular basis for our "Hospitalist" program and use an observation code the first day and 99212-99215 for the in between days and then a 99217 for the observation d/c day and have had no problems with Medicare as long as my status matches what the facility has the patient listed.  Also, I have read this recommendation many times in other coding sources.
Hope this helps.  Feel free to ask questions any time.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 12, 2009)

dentfam said:


> I do this type of billing on a regular basis for our "Hospitalist" program and use an observation code the first day and 99212-99215 for the in between days and then a 99217 for the observation d/c day and have had no problems with Medicare as long as my status matches what the facility has the patient listed.  Also, I have read this recommendation many times in other coding sources.
> Hope this helps.  Feel free to ask questions any time.



Curious????
What would your place of service be?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Apr 13, 2009)

Outpatient Hospital


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Apr 13, 2009)

ARCPC9491 said:


> Outpatient Hospital



Thanks.....


----------

